# message d'absence du bureau



## Benhae (7 Août 2010)

Hello, 

Quelqu'un sait-il comment activer sur Mail l'équivalent du "out of office auto-reply" de Outlook?
Je cherche depuis une heure sans résultat...

D'avance merci!


----------



## Aliboron (7 Août 2010)

A priori, il n'existe pas de fonctionnalité de ce type sur Mail. D'autant moins que ça implique de laisser sa machine tourner en permanence pendant toute l'absence considérée, avec l'application lancée et active (alors que dans le cas d'Outlook, c'est sur le serveur que c'est géré, lequel serveur reste par définition actif en permanence). 

Mais bon, si ça ne te pose pas de problème, tu peux parfaitement te créer un outil via une règle et un AppleScript. Autre piste : vois si ton hébergeur ne propose pas une fonction de ce type.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Ceci dit, il s'agit clairement d'internet ou de réseau, plus particulièrement de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau" !!!


----------

